
A Tale of Two Plagiarists (2019) - Vigier
https://www.chronicle.com/interactives/20191011-Gutkin-Sontag
======
brmgb
Brief summary so you avoid wasting your time on this drivel like I just did.

Two academics married together when they were young. They bitterly separated
some years later. She had a notable career, he did not. Now they are dead.

He wrote a book on a vacuous subject while they were together. She at least
edited it. Another academic claims she actually wrote it. He has no proof but
he dislikes the guy. Also, the book is good while the guy did nothing
interesting thereafter. Except of course he did write another book which is at
least as famous after they split but it doesn't count. Because.

By the way, there is one inconsequential paragraph in the whole book which is
improperly attributed. There is a reference to the original author but it's
only on a quotation while the paragraph is lifted with slight alterations.
Squinting hard enough you might call it plagiarism. Actually she has been
accused of plagiarism for an entirely different work decades later. Does it
mean something ? Probably not but the article writer is paid by word.

You're welcome.

------
danbmil99
It sounds like the exact plot of The Glenn Close movie from a couple years ago

------
russfink
Identifying writing styles... A cry for NLTK?

------
xhkkffbf
Ugh. The ghost writer was a plagiarist! Hire a better ghost writer next time.
Or, in this case, sleep with a better one.

